# Sacto/stockton Caravan to Freakmont



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Those who want to caravan together from Sacramento and Stockton.
We will be meeting at the McDonalds parking lot in south sac. 
Calvine Rd. and Power Inn Rd.
Its the same parking lot as Lowe Hardware store.
We will be leaving at 10am so be there before that.
From there we'll be stopping at the Chevron station at Lathrop Rd. and I-5. Around 10:45. and Pulling out at 11am.

That should get us to Fremont around 12 - 12:30, depending on the traffic at Tracy . 

This setup is basically the same as last year except an hour earlier, for those who went last year.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Those with 2 way radios/CB, tune to channel 2 and/or subchannel 22.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

BLegacy said:


> Those with 2 way radios/CB, tune to channel 2 and/or subchannel 22.


did you get radio's?


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

the1_theDAve said:


> did you get radio's?



I thought you knew? Yeah, I've had them since we were planning the Latrobe RD Run.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Just to let those know. I'll will be getting at th McD's at around 9:30 to eat a little. Reminder we will be leaving at 10am. Just so we can make good time. We're NOT doing much more than the speed limit. 
Not like last year, where it was like a race to get there. It maybe fun but its extremely dangerous. There was a caravan like this about a year ago with some BMW's a some people got killed for being stupid. 
SO anyways... 
Its only two days away, if you need to get ahold of me the best way is by email [email protected] .
See all of you then.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im in tracy i wanna go....WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :fluffy: LOL


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Loki said:


> im in tracy i wanna go....WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :fluffy: LOL


You can meet us in Lathrop or watch for us as we pass thru Tracy. Just watch for a bunch of Nissans together. around 11 - 11:30 HEHE


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

the1_theDAve said:


> You can meet us in Lathrop or watch for us as we pass thru Tracy. Just watch for a bunch of Nissans together. around 11 - 11:30 HEHE



you guys are gonna pass by 11th Street in Tracy towars Livermore right?


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Loki said:


> you guys are gonna pass by 11th Street in Tracy towars Livermore right?



Yea were taking 205/580.


----------

